# I Say The Hell Will The NFL



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

The hell with them over paid pricks, They (not all) have no respect for our country, I have no respect for them. Do what you want they'll never see a dime of my money again.
They get paid to play because people pay to watch. Let em get real jobs and see how much they love their country.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Little Jesters dont realize they are here for my entertainment. I dont even watch it anymore. Superbowl, nah, I wait for the commercials the next day.
Our country is so divided, too much hate via the media channel..
God is out of house, out of school, family divorces are a normal things, etc etc.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Here's how I feel about this whole thing...

This is another attempt, by some blacks, to gain some kind of control, they just are not worthy of...pure & simple.

You want success? You want to be treated with dignity? You want respect?

Well then, I suggest you start playing by some basic societal rules. Yes, some simple @#$%& rules.

Don't act like a nagger and then expect me not to treat you like one.
Don't wear your pants around your knees and expect me to give you a chance at a job...any job.
Don't idolize the rappers that preach violence against women and expect me to think you are cool and bad ass.
Don't kill, push drugs, beat people up, riot, set fires and then complain you are getting the short end of the stick.

Everything has been done for your pathetic race in these United States to help you, give you a push, put money in your pocket, food in your belly and a roof over your head...so don't come crying to me or anyone else that my country isn't treating you fairly. You get treated more than fairly.

As far as the dictionary definition of racist is concerned, I'll defend my positions until the comes come home.

Because you know what?

You prove me right more and more each day.

Get off your lazy black asses and start to be responsible people.

"Be all you can be" instead of some useless pieces of crap, proving me right...every damn day of the week.

And as far as the white players supporting all this crap? Yeah, there are some white imitators wearing their pants around their ass-cheeks thinking they are pretty cool too.

Uh, you're not.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No point in raging, just do not watch or buy merchandise. Money talks.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Telling people what they can or cannot do is un-American.

Telling people how they must behave, that they must stand there and put their hands over their hearts, no matter what they think, no matter how they feel, is un-American.

Freedom means people can do, think or say anything they want as long as they don't cause physical harm to others by doing it (i.e. shouting fire in a movie theater, causing a panic).

I personally stand for the national anthem, I personally put my hand over my heart, because that's my choice.

Freedom means that anybody who wants to can disagree with my choice, and do whatever they want. 

I gotta admit, it baffles me why people even care if somebody chooses to express opinions different than most. Nobody is being hurt, nobody is being damaged in any way, by a guy taking a knee during the anthem. 

Then again, I honestly believe most people don't actually want freedom in America any more... it seems a lot of folks are like "freedom is fine, as long as you agree with me..."

After reading President Trump's tweets, he's in this camp. 

Well, Mr. President, I am an American, and you Mr. President are being un-American by calling for people to be fired because they don't agree with you.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I think...freedom of speech covers the President of the United States also....


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Robie said:


> I think...freedom of speech covers the President of the United States also....


Totally, he has every right to say what he wants... even if what he spouts is un-American drivel.

Unlike Trump, I'm not asking for anybody to be fired because I disagree with him on this one issue.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry I'll watch the Packers, when time allows. The rest can go to [email protected]((, IMHO.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> The hell with them over paid pricks, They (not all) have no respect for our country, I have no respect for them. Do what you want they'll never see a dime of my money again.
> They get paid to play because people pay to watch. Let em get real jobs and see how much they love their country.


Your not alone in that...My Son, a football fanatic, tried to tell me that if the owners want to allow it then whatever...I told him, we have a right as well, the right to show the owners we don't like them allowing it...and its exercise by witholding what those owners want...your time, attention and money.

I for one will not give them any more time than I already have explaining my stance on the matter. No NFL in my house.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well that goes for actors, and musicians too at least the really big names and worse is the stars agents those guys are rip off artists.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I listen to the Packers on the radio. I hear the game, but I don't have to view the racial idiocy.

Edit: Here's a fun fact. On game days, our local Subway is mobbed. I went to get some sandwiches and found only one employee and an empty parking lot.

I asked the guy if I had missed the rush, and he said it had been dead all day. On a Packer Sunday, nobody came. To me, that said there will be no parties, no gatherings, and the guy might not even watch.


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

It's there choice as it's the American way. I for one will not watch a sport where that is allowed. With that said if they aren't happy with those million dollar paychecks and college (most free due to academic scholarships) then pack your $H!T and be gone..... I hear Irag is nice this time of year......


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I clicked on a few channels yesterday and waited until they panned out the camera to see the stadium, many empty seats, then I quit watching.....


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Telling people what they can or cannot do is un-American.
> 
> Telling people how they must behave, that they must stand there and put their hands over their hearts, no matter what they think, no matter how they feel, is un-American.
> 
> ...


It's all about respect. Yes we have the freedom to do as we wish in this country. But that doesn't mean we have to abandon all respect for others or their beliefs. I have stood quietly and respectfully many times while a foreign country's national anthem is played. I have observed many a 'moment of silence' for people I didn't like or agree with. I also open doors for little old ladies and observe other socially acceptable behaviors. All because I have some respect for others. When we all degenerate down to where we disrespect other people 'just because we can', our society will descend into anarchy. Just remember, this is a two way street. If you disregard my beliefs and what I hold sacred, then I can return the favor. Just imagine what America would look like if we all adopted that outlook. And it certainly looks like that is just exactly where we are headed.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Robie said:


> I think...freedom of speech covers the President of the United States also....


You know, not really. As president, he is supposed to speak for the American people... at least that has been the accepted norm all thru our history. The president is not just another regular Joe. Historically, our presidents give up some personal freedoms in order to represent all the American people, not unlike those of us that have served in the military.

I'm afraid Trump's constant blabber on Twitter about his personal beliefs & opinions is diminishing the authority of the office & the country. Many folks just ignore him totally, including other world leaders. That is not good for us. I used to be shocked by some of his outbursts but now I just consider the source & mostly ignore him.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

It is not a matter of freedom of speech. It is on private property and the players are employees who are getting paid to be there. The owners have every right to fire them and have them removed from the private property, and I have every right to not watch a sporting event in which some players are trying to make political statements that I think are bull.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If they have a problem with Trump or how they are being treated then they should get up off their knees, stop disrespecting the flag of the country that gives them the right to protest, and go to Washington and parade with a sign in front of the White House till they drop. On their time and their damn money. It is their right. It is my right however, to no longer give the NFL my time, attention, or my money


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Notold63 said:


> It is not a matter of freedom of speech. It is on private property and the players are employees who are getting paid to be there. The owners have every right to fire them and have them removed from the private property, and I have every right to not watch a sporting event in which some players are trying to make political statements that I think is bull.


What I find odd is that these blacks don't even know why they're free.

If all the white Union soldiers refused to fight and die for southern states' rights issues, we might still have a CSA and the Klan openly holding office.

When some idiot takes a knee and says, _"Yeah, your granddaddy freed my granddaddy but I'll still pissed because I've never read an history book,"_ that's when I say the guy ought to quit taking the big checks and give back his Lamborghini.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Notold63 said:


> It is on private property and the players are employees who are getting paid to be there. The owners have every right to fire them and have them removed from the private property


You sure about that? You an expert on corporate law? You familiar with the details of their collective bargaining agreement? My point is, these players are under contract. If an employee is under contract, they can only be fired for cause. If their contract doesn't spell out this as being an offense, the owners can't just fire them. Well they can, but then they would have to add court costs and time to their problems. The player could be released but the owner would still have to honor the payments stipulated in the contract.

Hell, my employees are not under any contract and I am very limited as to how & when they can be fired. It has to be spelled out in the employee handbook. Last thing any employer wants is the government getting involved. They have much deeper pockets than I, or any business owner does.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

NFL players probably cannot be fired for this.

I no longer watch NFL, and will not knowingly support their sponsors.
They have the right to "protest", I have the right to not watch their crap.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> As a starting point, it's worth highlighting the limits of constitutional rights in the context of NFL players. While a player has the same First Amendment right to free speech and expression as other Americans, that right only protects him from sanction by the government-it does not insulate him from sanction by his team or the league.
> 
> A player's rights as an employee are largely determined by contract. There are two relevant contracts here: the player's employment contract with his team and the collective bargaining agreement that governs the player's working conditions as an employee of one franchise in a league.
> 
> ...


https://www.si.com/nfl/2017/09/23/donald-trump-fired-roger-goodell-player-protest


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

tango said:


> NFL players probably cannot be fired for this.
> 
> I no longer watch NFL, and will not knowingly support their sponsors.
> They have the right to "protest", I have the right to not watch their crap.


This was the first weekend in a long time where I didn't watch any NFL. Not saying I won't ever again but who knows.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Robie said:


> View attachment 55210


Note the word "should"... as opposed to say "must". I should eat less, but I don't.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Bottom line, as @Robie pointed out, the NFL games are a player's WORKPLACE. You simply do not have a right to "Free Speech" in the workplace. If you think you do, try going into your corporate job and refusing to accept the "Diversity" creed of your employer, or try to organize politically, or any of a hundred other activities. Tell me how well your "right to free speech" worked out. lol

I gave up the NFL this week. I will not be watching any games, including my beloved Packers, all season. MAYBE I'll watch next year if they get their crap together. However, I'm thinking this will wind up like the MLB strike in the '90s that almost killed the sport. NFL ratings are falling week after week. Dramatically. Tickets are getting harder to sell (Look at the recent California games).

These IDIOT players and teams are alienating the VERY people that watch their games, and more importantly, buy their merchandising. They have these crybabies in multi-million dollar, multi-year contracts, while their revenues are dropping. If the ratings decline keeps happening, they won't be able to pay players. Then the lawsuits will start.

This may well be the end of the NFL.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> If they have a problem with Trump or how they are being treated then they should get up off their knees, stop disrespecting the flag of the country that gives them the right to protest, and go to Washington and parade with a sign in front of the White House till they drop. On their time and their damn money. It is their right. It is my right however, to no longer give the NFL my time, attention, or my money


Let me get this strait... if you have a problem enough with what the president of the USA says to protest him publicly, the way you should do it is not protest him publicly?

Before it was two or three guys, now it's whole entire organizations, linking arm in arm. The answer is to shut up, stand up and be good little boys and girls?

Yeah, not buying that one.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

some of the stadiums they play in is not private property -our tax dollars built them -that's right -they make a proposal to the city for x-amount of money to build the things then raise taxes or make a new tax to pay for it and local businesses also fork out some $$ and if the people say nope we don't want a stadium or taxes they do it anyways look at ST LOUIS the rams petitioned for a new stadium everyone said hell no -they built it anyway finished it and then the damn rams left WTH is up with that -if they force something like that then they should have to stay for xxxx amount of years -nope I have been done with sports since the 70's other than playing for fun don't watch anything no superbowl no world series Winstoncup nothing not getting my money or my attention.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

but I do watch some auto racing -like drag racing every now and then


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> Note the word "should"... as opposed to say "must". I should eat less, but I don't.


Also, the word "may" is used in the beginning of the paragraph defining the punishments. May, not will.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't watch football, and I certainly won't watch pro football. Still, here is my problem with the notion of a boycott.

What about the good, patriotic players who understand that the flag represents the nation and its constitution, and not a very few bad cops? Do you want to cause them financial harm?
What about the football related businesses? You know; the businesses that manufacture NFL related paraphernalia such as shirts, ball caps and other items? 

I liked the fans who jeered the kneelers. That was a good counter protest. Fans can also take note of who stands, and buy their jerseys while shunning the jerseys of those who disrespect the symbol of our nation. Fans can also contact the NFL and express their concerns.

Me? I'll continue to not watch grown men playing a kid's game for big bucks. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm not going to watch any NFL games this season, or any future season until their disrespect to the National Anthem stops.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

As long as Former Army Ranger Players like the Steeler go against the Grain and the Cowboys Owner / Coach hold the line on "America's Team I will continue watching my slumping Raiders .


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Telling people what they can or cannot do is un-American.
> 
> Telling people how they must behave, that they must stand there and put their hands over their hearts, no matter what they think, no matter how they feel, is un-American.
> 
> ...


They certainly have the right to not respect our flag, but I also have the right to make sure they never receive a dime from me because of it, what most liberals don't seem to understand is, it goes both ways. again TO HELL WITH THE NFL.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If you can tolerate his voice...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Let me get this strait... if you have a problem enough with what the president of the USA says to protest him publicly, the way you should do it is not protest him publicly?
> 
> Before it was two or three guys, now it's whole entire organizations, linking arm in arm. The answer is to shut up, stand up and be good little boys and girls?
> 
> Yeah, not buying that one.


They can protest all they wish. I just believe it should be on their time. I take exception to the fact that they disrespect the flag and use their celebrity status and sports venue to advance their agenda. What other employer will allow someone to degrade the company name by protesting on company time? Certainly not mine.

I certainly will excersise my rights by not contributing to the NFL and they can continue to protest to their hearts content, although, it will be to declining TV ratings and empty stadium seats.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> They certainly have the right to not respect our flag, but I also have the right to make sure they never receive a dime from me because of it, what most liberals don't seem to understand is, it goes both ways. again TO HELL WITH THE NFL.


Absolutely. What libtards continuously fail to understand is that you have freedom of speech, *NOT* freedom from the repercussions of your speech. Especially when your livelihood is wholly dependent on the decision (buying tickets, merchandise, etc) of other people.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Denton said:


> I don't watch football, and I certainly won't watch pro football. Still, here is my problem with the notion of a boycott.
> 
> What about the good, patriotic players who understand that the flag represents the nation and its constitution, and not a very few bad cops? Do you want to cause them financial harm?
> What about the football related businesses? You know; the businesses that manufacture NFL related paraphernalia such as shirts, ball caps and other items?
> ...


You are 100% correct, there are those, many who do respect the flag and our government, but when you have whole teams showing solidarity then as a fan, my choice to "hit em where it hurts" I am sorry for the ones trying to do the right thing, and I am not asking another single person to do anything they don't feel is right. Aill I am saying is how I feel and what I am, or rather, not going to do which is, support the NFL, including, but limited to going to the games, buying NFL gear of any type, or even wearing what I have. 
Let tv, ticket and merchandise sales start falling and you'll see real quickly where the owners loyalty lies. IMO we've given these talking "celebrities" a pass long enough, it's time to start hitting them where it hurts, their wallets.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Notold63 said:


> It is not a matter of freedom of speech. It is on private property and the players are employees who are getting paid to be there. The owners have every right to fire them and have them removed from the private property, and I have every right to not watch a sporting event in which some players are trying to make political statements that I think are bull.


Actually, it's not all private property. Soldier Field, for example, is owned by the City of Chicago, and is named in honor of the US military.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> They can protest all they wish. I just believe it should be on their time. I take exception to the fact that they disrespect the flag and use their celebrity status and sports venue to advance their agenda. What other employer will allow someone to degrade the company name by protesting on company time? Certainly not mine.
> 
> I certainly will excersise my rights by not contributing to the NFL and they can continue to protest to their hearts content, although, it will be to declining TV ratings and empty stadium seats.


That's the risk they take, killing the golden goose, no question about it. My problem isn't with them at all, I see rich famous people behaving differently all the time. My problem is when a certain politician starts using the bully pulpit and trying to browbeat people, because 1) it will just piss them off more and get more protests and 2) it does not behoove the dignity of the office.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> That's the risk they take, killing the golden goose, no question about it. My problem isn't with them at all, I see rich famous people behaving differently all the time. My problem is when a certain politician starts using the bully pulpit and trying to browbeat people, because 1) it will just piss them off more and get more protests and 2) it does not behoove the dignity of the office.


We'll have to disagree on that one. First, the office has had basically no dignity since Clinton was in it. Second, I don't think that a president standing up for the flag, and the country as a whole IMO, by calling out these overpaid, rich, p*$$ies that are protesting the very country that gives them the freedom to make millions playing a stupid game is beneath the office. Perhaps he's tone-deaf (we should be used to this now since it's been the same way since Clinton as well), but I believe the message is on-point.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I mentioned that I listened to the Packers on the radio. Did I also mention that I fell asleep at the beginning of the third period? My wife came to bed at +midnight, and told me that Green Bay had one. I was more irritated that I had been aroused than that they got the "W."

My football desire is waning by the moment.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

******* said:


> You know, not really. As president, he is supposed to speak for the American people... at least that has been the accepted norm all thru our history. The president is not just another regular Joe. Historically, our presidents give up some personal freedoms in order to represent all the American people, not unlike those of us that have served in the military.
> 
> I'm afraid Trump's constant blabber on Twitter about his personal beliefs & opinions is diminishing the authority of the office & the country. Many folks just ignore him totally, including other world leaders. That is not good for us. I used to be shocked by some of his outbursts but now I just consider the source & mostly ignore him.


Is it Trump, or someone stirring the pot on his behalf?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I was brought up in the 70's era football. Just fun, exciting. Nothing political being thrown in my face as a kid. 
I would love to watch a sporting event that just plays the game, or drives the car. No politics etc. Just entertain me..


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> I was brought up in the 70's era football. Just fun, exciting. Nothing political being thrown in my face as a kid.
> I would love to watch a sporting event that just plays the game, or drives the car. No politics etc. Just entertain me..


Oh, you mean like when players weren't whiney over paid babies?










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> That's the risk they take, killing the golden goose, no question about it. My problem isn't with them at all, I see rich famous people behaving differently all the time. My problem is when a certain politician starts using the bully pulpit and trying to browbeat people, because 1) it will just piss them off more and get more protests and 2) it does not behoove the dignity of the office.


Agreed, had Trump stayed out of it this would have died a slow death perhaps. As it is now, he has just galvanized the opposition. He just can't keep his foot out of his mouth.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Agreed, had Trump stayed out of it this would have died a slow death perhaps. As it is now, he has just galvanized the opposition. He just can't keep his foot out of his mouth.


Correction my good friend .... feet.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NFL is no longer welcome in my home. You might be suprised how many I have met on this trip that feel the same way.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well Trump's actions did one thing, I brought out of the woodwork all those who don't give a shit about the country.

I will never watch an NFL game, ever!!!

Most of those players are gang scum anyways.

How many have gone to jail for their actions including multiple murders? 

This is the shit we want our kids to watch and emulate?

To me they are no better than the trash that burned Ferguson and Baltimore, runs in the DNA..


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Talked with a good customer today. She said she and her husband, who have been glued to football every Sunday for many years...turned it off and did something else.
She spoke with 5 neighbors...all retired and all avid sports fans....turned the channel or did something else.
She also read that there is a call for a nationwide boycott on Veteran's Day.
GOOD NEWS.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The Cowboys Coach and the Former Army Ranger Steeler caved today its over and the NFL has chosen a side .


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

In the end, I think we're watching a transition in football.

For example, in the 1890s, the president asked Congress to outlaw the "flying wedge" since too many players were being injured.

With racial dynamics and CTE, I'll bet fewer fathers are signing up their kids for youth sports in football. They might prefer soccer or baseball.

Personally I think pro NFL ball has peaked. I was a big fan in my teens, but to be honest, I cannot remember who played much less won the Super Bowl last year. I don't really care, and I'm trying to think if I even watched part of it, at all.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Whiners all of them. What is worst is they are a bunch of lying whiners. They were not protesting about racism or police brutality. They are whining because trump won. I really hope the NFL goes bankrupt. I actually hate the NFL. I hate them not because of these homos kneeling during the anthem. I hate them for their hypocrisy. They require cops to protect them with their guns, but when the cop is off duty he is not allowed in the stadium because he carries a gun. 

I have a good feeling that trump will win this issue. NFL will see decline in profits. I hope they go bankrupt.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Jones (Cowboys Owner ) looked pensive on his knee , the pics and video of him there will haunt him for the rest of his life.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

College football for me.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Range Trips & Hot Rod & Motorbike Shows for me


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Gator Monroe said:


> Jones (Cowboys Owner ) looked pensive on his knee , the pics and video of him there will haunt him for the rest of his life.


To be fair, a lot of 74-year-old former football players would look pensive taking a knee, simply because they have 74-year-old post-football knees.

But yeah, Jerry is above all else a business man and he knows this is costing him money. No question on that one.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Notold63 said:


> College football for me.


Just wait, it's coming to College as well. If not this weekend, then next. We've already seen it 2 years ago at Mizzou.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

It was my hope someone in the NFL would stand against
these idiots. I was hoping it was that soldier from Pitt. He
now has apologized for embarrassing his team. That after
his coach criticized him. 

Am I wrong or is it clear that Trump and the fans are the
only one's irritated. The media is full frontal on board. The
players, owners, coaches et all are on board. I see one man
in Buffalo gave up his stadium job over their protest. God
Bless him. 

Remember when Trump entered the race for president? He
said lets build a wall? People called him racist. Sponsors were
eager to dump his shows and product lines. Why is it not one
sponsor is dropping the NFL? Its like those who are mad about
the knee don't matter. I emailed untuckit.com because I bought
one of their shirts and told them no more. I know Ford, Nike 
and McDonalds' aren't going to care what I write. I want to 
avoid any company that airs ads during a game. We can't 
though. There is no way. We can try. I will.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Politics doesn't have to taint everything. And let's be honest, every year there is a new crop of CTE-donors who want to play ball.

I'm confused about Jerry Jones. He already has more money than he needs or even wants. As the owner, he should have said, _"You stand at attention during the National Anthem for the servicemen who died making you millionaires, and anyone who doesn't can clean out his locker."_

Worse case scenario is that the Cowboys fall to last place, and he sells them to a Chinese consortium for a bezillion dollars and buys the Bengals...


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

> I Say The Hell Will The NFL


I said that many years ago. I have no idea who the coaches and players are today. There is no NFL logo stuff in my house.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Agreed, had Trump stayed out of it this would have died a slow death perhaps. As it is now, he has just galvanized the opposition. He just can't keep his foot out of his mouth.


Nonsense.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-news:page/in-the-news&utm_term=.4242662847e5


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks Jammed for pointing out two dumbest cops. They were reprimanded as they should have been. Once again, in a police station and in an employer's uniform is the wrong platform. 

And now for more dumbasses in the news .....
We have kids taking a knee in youth sporting events. 
Sheila Jackson Lee took a knee in congress. 

Geez ......


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm sad over all this. And I'm pissed off that We The People have allowed our government education/propaganda system to make all of this possible. 

I really enjoy sports. And the NFL has some of the best of the best athletes in the world. Many are a joy to watch as they ply their craft. Impressive to say the least.

But like entertainers and hollywood elites, when they stray from their area of expertise, they make fools out of themselves and those who enjoy watching them ply their craft.

This whole thing is bad for the USA. 

I am sad about this.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I'm sad over all this. And I'm pissed off that We The People have allowed our government education/propaganda system to make all of this possible.
> 
> I really enjoy sports. And the NFL has some of the best of the best athletes in the world. Many are a joy to watch as they ply their craft. Impressive to say the least.
> 
> ...


....and Trump should have kept his mouth shut....right?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Robie said:


> ....and Trump should have kept his mouth shut....right?


No.

I am OK with Trump doing what he did.

I'm sad over the idiots that we have produced both in the NFL and out of the NFL who agree with this kneeling during the National Anthem.

I do not like that one bit, but I don't really give two shits what these players do off the field.

My sadness is that a wonderful sport has been FUBAR'd. I like sports.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Robie said:


> ....and Trump should have kept his mouth shut....right?


Well, if a job is the wrong place, etc., etc....

But it's not. It's happened before. I thought it was over after that, but clearly, it's not. So we'll do it all again.

Right and wrong trump everything. Everything.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Slippy said:


> No.
> 
> I am OK with Trump doing what he did.
> 
> ...


Wasn't pointed at you. It was for all the "establishment preppers".....those that want change but don't want....change.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> Nonsense.


Sorry @Robie , I think Trump should have stayed the hell out of it. The more he tweets, the bigger it gets. Besides, I am thinking there are more important issues at hand. Healthcare for instance, Tax reform, the budget, that crazy fat bastard in Korea, Russia, China, the economy......................


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

?Mad Dog? Mattis Crushed The NFL Anthem Protesters With One Sentence ? Great American Daily


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Over paid entertainers, and they are being paid to entertain, show contempt for the National anthem and the Flag and what it stands for, and somehow they are being ignored and it's all President Trump's fault. Screw you. I agree with the President, I would love to see the SOB's fired.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Sorry @Robie , I think Trump should have stayed the hell out of it. The more he tweets, the bigger it gets. Besides, I am thinking there are more important issues at hand. Healthcare for instance, Tax reform, the budget, that crazy fat bastard in Korea, Russia, China, the economy......................


I seriously doubt tweeting a few lines or answering a few questions is cutting into his time for the bigger issues.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Robie said:


> I seriously doubt tweeting a few lines or answering a few questions is cutting into his time for the bigger issues.


I just made that post. It took 25 seconds. I still plan on working a full day on projects I have going for my customers.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seems a few might be canceling Direct TV in response. I sure hope this is the case and that a lot of people do it.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Sorry @Robie , I think Trump should have stayed the hell out of it. The more he tweets, the bigger it gets. Besides, I am thinking there are more important issues at hand. Healthcare for instance, Tax reform, the budget, that crazy fat bastard in Korea, Russia, China, the economy......................


You're right about one thing. The more he tweets, the bigger it gets. The difference is that I think it's a good thing. The NFL is chock full of ungrateful, disrespectful, ghetto THUGS that just happened to become millionaires because the public likes how well they run with a ball, throw a ball, etc. As the saying goes, "You can take the person out of the ghetto, but you can't take the ghetto out of the person."

That's why so many NFL "stars" get caught smacking their girlfriends/wives/kids around. Or have criminal records and illegally carry guns. Why so many do stupid things like discharging those illegally carried guns in night clubs, or get involved in drug fueled parties, etc.

All that money, piled onto a person with minimal education (and by education I mean either formal schooling or real world experience/knowledge) is a recipe for disaster. Is there any wonder why people with a "f*ck the police" ghetto mindset just act as millionaire thugs.

Trump's tweets are, IMO, not making the *problem* worse, they are simply helping to wake people up to the *real problem* that had invaded the NFL, and the blind eye the owners/teams (and even the public) have turned to it for the sake of keeping the NFL cash cow rolling.

For the record, I'm not a Trump fan. He is *not* who I supported in the primary. When the time came, and he was the nominee, I held my nose and pulled the lever for him, even knowing that it was a useless act given that I live in the socialist paradise known as The People's Republik of Hellinois. Despite this, I still think he was much better than the alternative (Hildibeast).

In this case, I think he's in the right. Is he stirring the pot? Yes indeed! Did that pot *need* stirring? You bet! If you don't wake the beast, then the necessary change cannot happen and we fall to the march of progressive PC bullshit.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I get the same sickening feeling from both pictures.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> I just made that post. It took 25 seconds. I still plan on working a full day on projects I have going for my customers.


All I am saying had he said nothing this would more then likely have been a non issue. It would have faded into obscurity.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Egyas said:


> You're right about one thing. The more he tweets, the bigger it gets. The difference is that I think it's a good thing. The NFL is chock full of ungrateful, disrespectful, ghetto THUGS that just happened to become millionaires because the public likes how well they run with a ball, throw a ball, etc. As the saying goes, "You can take the person out of the ghetto, but you can't take the ghetto out of the person."
> 
> That's why so many NFL "stars" get caught smacking their girlfriends/wives/kids around. Or have criminal records and illegally carry guns. Why so many do stupid things like discharging those illegally carried guns in night clubs, or get involved in drug fueled parties, etc.
> 
> ...


I am not giving the NFL players a pass by no stretch. They are now saying it's not about the flag, some are backtracking it......huh,yes it is, it is about disrespecting the flag and country. Them kneeling while the anthem is playing got them the attention they where looking for. Trump just put fuel on the fire. Hell, now you even have the stupid twit Sheila Jackson dumbass Lee kneeling.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> All I am saying had he said nothing this would more then likely have been a non issue. It would have faded into obscurity.


So seeking Social Justice and putting spotlight on Killer Cops and their Racist pogrom against young brothers is that far down the list that it woulda faded into obscurity if Trump had not become involved ????


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Hell, now you even have the stupid twit Sheila Jackson dumbass Lee kneeling.


Let her kneel.

I'm lovin' it.

The dumber they act, the easier it is come election time.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The Packer play tonight. I called the radio station and one of the screeners told me how to call up the iHeart station through my computer and listen to Hannity.

Football and me are done. Funny thing for a Wisconsin boy to say.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Odell Beckham Jr showed us all what to think of the NFL...I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Heros don't wear football, baseball, or any other sports uniform. Perhaps this is a wake up call for people to show who the real heros are? I hope so.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well Green Bay Packers joined the LEO officer haters and locked arms . They Urged the fans to do so. The Fans sent a different message. They waved Flags and did not lock arms but stood up.
Send the NFL the only message they understand , hit the pocket book hard.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

NFL is concerned now (With the Dazzling Urbanite message)


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/vide...ec86cdfe1ed_video.html?utm_term=.eafc47d51adc


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Hahaha


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Sorry I'll watch the Packers, when time allows. The rest can go to [email protected]((, IMHO.


After the linking or arms last night to show unity with their NFL brothers, I give up. I will not watch any NFL.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Here's to you pair of quacks.


----------



## CamoDude9 (Apr 9, 2017)

Moonshinedave said:


> The hell with them over paid pricks, They (not all) have no respect for our country, I have no respect for them. Do what you want they'll never see a dime of my money again.
> They get paid to play because people pay to watch. Let em get real jobs and see how much they love their country.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoDude9 (Apr 9, 2017)

I agree 100% except the phrase is "To Hell with..." not "The Hell with...". But point taken! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoDude9 (Apr 9, 2017)

CamoDude9 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, something went haywire for a second. Idk. Sorry for the multiple posts


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Like most of you, I quit watching the games. I did leave the radio on when I was working or dozing, but after a while that seemed tedious. Then Rodgers got hurt again, and it became apparent that the quality of the games played suffered along with the hype.

Depending on who has the statistics, the NFL owners have lost 8 to 12% of their expected revenue. But things come and go. Up until the Brewers lost their last game, we all had "Blue Flu" in my area. When I was a little boy, the men used to gather to watch boxing on TV.

Now with the racial conflicts and the further discussion of CTE, I think a another sport will come back, I just don't know what. Baseball was once "America's Game," that could happen again. But it could be auto racing or ice hockey, who knows. Perhaps even a new league of football might be tried. But NFL football will be forgotten by the time snow melts in spring.


----------



## CamoDude9 (Apr 9, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> Like most of you, I quit watching the games. I did leave the radio on when I was working or dozing, but after a while that seemed tedious. Then Rodgers got hurt again, and it became apparent that the quality of the games played suffered along with the hype.
> 
> Depending on who has the statistics, the NFL owners have lost 8 to 12% of their expected revenue. But things come and go. Up until the Brewers lost their last game, we all had "Blue Flu" in my area. When I was a little boy, the men used to gather to watch boxing on TV.
> 
> Now with the racial conflicts and the further discussion of CTE, I think a another sport will come back, I just don't know what. Baseball was once "America's Game," that could happen again. But it could be auto racing or ice hockey, who knows. Perhaps even a new league of football might be tried. But NFL football will be forgotten by the time snow melts in spring.


I would love for Heavyweight boxing to make a comeback. I don't think pro Hockey has a chance in hell to get popular down here in GA. One snowflake and the whole state shuts down.
Also, being from GA, and a Braves fan, I saw us win 15 straight division titles (sadly only won one WS). College football will always rule the South. Sadly, I've read where some high school teams are kneeling now. Even sadder, these kids have no idea wtf they're kneeling for (Nothing!) so they're just following a stupid trend. SMH. Such disrespect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

At this rate I'm hoping for "Roller Ball," something new and besides it's hard to kneel in roller skates!

I'm also fickle. I loved watching Bart Starr, I was lukewarm over Favre, and hopeful for Rodgers. Then again, it's just shy of four years I've watched any TV. The sit-coms seem stupid, and they hype the heck out of Sunday football so I don't even listen to that on the radio.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Long live roller derby.


----------

